# Chocolate, peeps or hard-boiled eggs?



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

When I was a kid, I loved to hunt for the decorated hard-boiled eggs, but after eating a couple of them it got pretty boring. I think most of the rest ended up in egg-salad sandwiches or something.

I never did like peeps!

Chocolate, mmmm.  

These days brunch is my favorite Easter "food."


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Deviled eggs. I love looking up recipes and trying them... Sad though because no more kids here... our youngest (and only one at home) is 19.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dark Chocolate!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chocolate is good -- especially dark. 

Peeps are disgusting.  

Hard boiled eggs are good.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Chocolate bunnies..

My mom actually would put tiny holes on each end of each egg, blow out the contents using mouth and ear syringe, lots of scrambled eggs were eaten, and we colored the shells so they lasted a long time.

Never had peeps.

We went out to eat every Sunday when I was a kid; that was my mom's day not to cook (dinner) and usually came after church.  

And I have reservations for the Easter Brunch at Knott's Berry Farm  next week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I never even heard of Peeps until I started working.  We were a chocolate bunny house.

And love hard-boiled eggs....

Betsy


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

My husband is a peep man and, unfortunately, the kids like them.  

Chocolate all the way. Also, black jelly beans (not really licorice but I love them all the same).

Eggs are a must but we have them all year long. Only difference is the pretty colors that bleed through.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Chocalate bunnies always.  II has already given me one this year.  

I have already had my Peeps fix for the year.  One package satisfies something for me.  

We haven't dyed eggs since the boys got too old to be interested.  One year the women at my mother's church didn't wait to dye the eggs after they were cooked.  They just poured food coloring into the boiling water.  It made for some interesting colored egg whites once the eggs were shelled.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

When our kids were young, we used to hide hardboiled, colored eggs all around our large backyard.  Then, sometimes weeks later, one of them would come in with an egg that they had just found.    Now, we hide the colored plastic eggs for the grandkids.  If we don't find all of them....oh well.
I like jelly beans during Easter time.  Chocolate any time.. No peeps.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know what peeps are. Hard boiled eggs followed by chocolate, especially chocolate ice cream...


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I desperately wanted to like Peeps as a kid - they were so colorful and appealing to the eyes but, I'm just not a big marshmallow fan.  Perhaps I should have tried roasting them!

As a kid we would get chocolate eggs with a small chocolate bunny inside (I know, makes perfect sense).  The outer shell was milk and the inner bunny was white chocolate.  Those were my favorite!  I was the only one who liked white chocolate so I got to eat my brother's too.

My mom has an aversion to eggs but we would be allowed to hardboil them and dye them once a year so the eggs were a treat!  My dad would mash them with salt, pepper, and butter and we would split them between the two of us since we were the only ones who would eat them.  

My all time favorites are the jelly bird eggs though - I think I miss those the most now that I don't eat sugar.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Hard-boiled eggs and hollow chocolate bunnies...YES! Peeps...NO!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What the heck are peeps.  

I don't do any easter related things anymore now, but as kids we had to find nests with stuff in them. At my childhood home they were hidden anywhere in the garden or yard. Which is quite large so it took a while.  

Then we went to grandma's apartment and had to find nests again. Don't know how she managed to hide then that well in such a small space every year. I vagely remember some churchy stuff and I am pretty sure we had duck for lunch. Unless we went somewhere. Do I remember a baked item shaped like a sheep?  . It's been a while. 

Now I don't really buy any egg shaped thingies, unless someone brings me choco eggs. But then I never turn out chocolate. No matter what shape it has.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Atunah said:


> What the heck are peeps.


Peeps are sugar coated marshmallow chicks, bunnies, etc. They have branched out in recent years to also include some items either made with or coated with chocolate.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I like it all, although Peeps would be at the bottom of the list.  I can't believe no one has started the eat the Peeps fresh out of the package vs. letting them dry out to crunchy discussion!

The most common thing my Mom used to do with leftover boiled Easter eggs was to cut them up into a curry sauce and serve it over toast.  Sounds kind of strange, but it is delicious!

Bring on the malted milk robin's eggs...


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I love chocolate with caramel in.....such as rollo's, twixt, milk duds, Milky Way bars....etc.
I do love eating the plain peeps especially  after they are opened to the air and dry out.
Eggs.....I like them pickled  in beet juice


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Peeps are:








Peeps are marshmallow candies, sold in the United States and Canada, that are shaped into chicks, bunnies, and other animals. They are made from marshmallow, corn syrup, gelatin, and carnauba wax.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

If this thread is any indication of the country's likes and dislikes, how did peeps become so popular? I never could stand all that sweet, sticky marshmallow stuff either. 

As for hard-boiled eggs, how can they possibly compare to chocolate, especially the rich, dark kind?

Now, in preparing the kids' baskets, I never used to buy jelly beans because I didn't like them myself. But this year, I bought some that are fruity and delicious. I wish I kept the bag so I could tell you which brand it is, and so I can get the same kind next year.

Joyce


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well ... ummm ... I like peeps.


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the hardboiled eggs. My father was Polish and we would have "egg wars" with them. Anyone else do that?

One person holds their egg still, (bottom) the other person grips their egg and bangs it down against the still one. The one that "wins" is the one that doesn't crack. Since we each dyed a certain number of eggs, we always wanted to know which was the "winner" out of the two dozen or so. We ate _a lot_ of eggs on Easter and for the next few days!

I heard a story once from another Pole about a man in her father's village who carved an egg out of soap and beat everyone. He was petrified of being found out!

Peeps- So disgusting you have to do them. The Train wreck of confections. You can't look away.

Chocolate-- I don't understand the question.

Lina


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Peeps?! Is that some kind of cannibalistic...oh, wait. My bad.

By the way, does anyone do the old Finnish Easter custom of hunting for the pickled herring? That's always pretty fun, though, the kiddos seem to get sort of alarmed when they find it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Chocolate eggs. Nowdays, I prefer Lindt (Lindor and Cresta) and Hachez eggs. The Belgian chocolate eggs I used to buy at a Dutch department store as a teen were fabulous, too, but unfortunately they're not available where I live.

I haven't done the decorated hard-boiled eggs thing since I was a kid. They're prettier to look at than to eat.

We don't have Peeps where I live. But judging by the looks of them, I couldn't have them anyway because of my allergies. The German equivalent to peeps are probably fondant eggs, a sugary confection that looks like miniature fried eggs and tastes pretty dreadful, at least IMO. Here's a pic:


----------



## TRGoodman (Jul 9, 2012)

Dark chocolate-covered Peeps. Definitely.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Chocolate -- dark or milk -- beats hard-boiled eggs hands down. I might -- _might_ -- choose Peeps over the hard-boiled eggs; but if I can make deviled eggs or egg salad out of them, then the Peeps come in fairly distant last place (though chocolate would still reign supreme).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> We don't have Peeps where I live. But judging by the looks of them, I couldn't have them anyway because of my allergies. The German equivalent to peeps are probably fondant eggs, a sugary confection that looks like miniature fried eggs and tastes pretty dreadful, at least IMO. Here's a pic:


Dear lard those things are nasty. Its amazing how an image of something I haven't even seen in many years, immediately brings up memories of the revolting taste. Yuck yuck.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for the bad memories, Atunah. Here's something tasty instead:


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Cora. Much better. 
Haven't met a Lindt I didn't like.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Making devilled eggs at my house.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My dad worked a short time at the Peeps factory.  We were never allowed to have Peeps. 
He never told us why. 
deb


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Love Lindt Lindor chocolates.

Love deviled eggs.

Hard boiled eggs are good.

Peeps, yuk.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wait, peeps are _food_?  My only exposure to them was once when a crafts group I belonged to did a <cough> scientific experiment involving peeps and a microwave.... They sure didn't_ look_ like food -- before_ or_ after.



crebel said:


> The most common thing my Mom used to do with leftover boiled Easter eggs was to cut them up into a curry sauce and serve it over toast. Sounds kind of strange, but it is delicious!


I've had something like that, and it _was_ delicious! No idea what else was in it, though, or I'd try to recreate that this year.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Wait, peeps are _food_?  My only exposure to them was once when a crafts group I belonged to did a <cough> scientific experiment involving peeps and a microwave.... They sure didn't_ look_ like food -- before_ or_ after.
> 
> I've had something like that, and it _was_ delicious! No idea what else was in it, though, or I'd try to recreate that this year.


Susan, I spoke with my Mom yesterday and she said she just made a basic white sauce and added curry and chopped up eggs to it. That's it - recreate away! I'm going to try it for supper tonight.


----------

